
Winklevoss twins made $65 million on Facebook “copycat” settlement - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/10/winklevoss-twins-made-65-million-on-facebook-copycat-settlement/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to be the earliest, but now posted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475873>

Some discussion started on that posting.

